# G-4 Super Galeb



## Milos Sijacki (Mar 16, 2008)

The G-4 Super Galeb is a tandem-seat low-wing advanced jet trainer/light attack jet of Yugoslav origin. The plane was first flown July 17, 1978 and production began in 1982. It was built to replace the G-2 Galeb and Lockheed T-33 in the Yugoslav Air Force. The G-4 Super Galeb is not a modified G-2 Galeb as is claimed in some aircraft books, but an entirely new design.

Development

In the early 1990s the G-4 was a briefly a losing contender in the Joint Primary Aircraft Training System program in the U.S and was highly praised by American test pilots who flew it. The Raytheon/Pilatus entry won, and became the T-6 Texan II.

There was also a design for a single-seat version of the G-4 possibly called the G-5, which would have had greater attack capability including a radar. The G-5 project was dropped due to the disintegration of Yugoslavia.

The latest version of the G-4 is the G-4M[1] which is currently in an advanced test phase, designed by Lola Utva and tested and researched by the Batajnica Flight Test Center. Compared to the original G-4, the G-4M has can carry a greater payload, has more advanced avionics, an integrated nav/attack system, a HUD, satisfies HOTAS requirements, and can carry guided air-to-air and air-to-surface missiles.

Variants

* G-4 Super Galeb (Super Seagull) : Two-seat basic / advanced jet trainer, light attack aircraft.
* G-4š : Unarmed trainer version of G-4.
* G-4t : Target puller.
* G-4M : Prototype.

Operational service

The G-4 saw extensive combat in both the Bosnian War and the Kosovo War where it was used in the ground attack role.

During the Bosnian War, VRS forces were reported to have used G-4 Super Galeb's. The USAF officials claimed that they had shot down several Super Galebs, But these claims were withdrawn as the only official losses by the VRS were 6 J-21 Jastrebs and two J-22 Oraos from both enemy fire and accidents. after the war only one G-4 Super Galeb was left in Republika Srpska Air Force the rest returned to Serbia.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 16, 2008)

It is no doubt an excellent training platform. It looks like a BAe Hawk from the exterior. From what I looked up though, it is light at roughly 6,000lbs empty with a max T/O of about 14,000lbs.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Mar 16, 2008)

Yup. Can't wait for the G-4M to appear and replace the old types.


----------



## imalko (Aug 30, 2009)

Here are the scans found on another forum. They are from "Aerosvet" magazine and rather old (published in late eighties I think), but serves as reminder of some better times when General Dynamics offered support to Yugoslav industry for adapting G-4 Super Galeb to NATO standards and export to the countries which needed advanced trainer compatible with F-16. Also G-4 was a contender for new US trainer aircraft at that time...


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 30, 2009)

> Could yugoslavia win J-Pats ?



Could but as Argentina with the Vought_FMA pampa 2000 they to feel confident about the fact the USAF going to choose a jet aircraft instead a simple turboprop.


----------



## imalko (Sep 7, 2009)

Here are some materials in PDF format on G-4 Super Galeb aircraft development and characteristics (written in English). Recommended.


----------



## imalko (Sep 17, 2010)

I think this news is appropriate for this thread as it considers the G-4 Supergaleb aircraft...

Few days ago (9th of September) an event occurred which marks a new milestone in history of Serbian Air Force. In 204th Air force Base at Batajnica five cadets of Military Academy made their first flights on G-4 advanced jet trainer. What’s special about this is that two of them are girls. For the first time a female pilot flies a military jet in Serbia. For the time being it’s only a two seat trainer and under a watchful eye of the flight instructor, but soon enough we will see female military pilots on solo flights in our Air Force.


----------

